# cute icon above



## salisha (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm just wondering if anyone knows how or if we can get our own logo icon with our website address? See the little icon above to the left of the http in the address bar? The little icon you recognize as "The T-shirt Forum" immediatly? I would like that for my website. Any clue?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Salisha,

That's called a FavIcon.

It's a 16 x 16 .ico file. I believe there are extensions for Photoshop to make them yourself...

I think all of your answers are to be found here: Favicon - How To Create A Favicon.ico | PhotoshopSupport.com


----------



## three27 (Jan 25, 2007)

save yourself some time...

Favicon Generator | Make Free Favicons | Create a Favicon.ico Design


----------



## three27 (Jan 25, 2007)

here's 2 more...pick one that works for you....

Favicon Generator and Gallery

Favicons Generator Tool - Get FREE Favicons Instantly


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Even if you use 1 of the free generators, I would suggest visiting the link Chani posted, as it tells how to upload your favicon so that it shows up in the browser of your site's visitors.


----------

